
Ask HN: Can you protect an idea? - instaheat
Ideas are a dime a dozen - right? Is it a meaningless endeavor to protect your startup idea? Let&#x27;s just say it is amazing. Did the WhatsApp and Instagrams of the world protect their IP or just launch as quickly as possible to gain traction and validate themselves in the market?<p>I am working on something (aren&#x27;t we all) but my business partner is strongly suggesting we file something to protect the intellectual property. It&#x27;s not a physical product, it&#x27;s just a way of doing things differently.<p>Thoughts?
======
coolspot
I am in the same boat (when I close my eyes), so I would like to hear correct
answer too.

As I see it now, you should at least research existing trademarks and patents
then file for a trademark and maybe a provisional patent, which should be
relatively affordable ($1k-$5k).

Once your app gets good traction and you can demonstrate sustainable growth,
you should be able to get seed round enough for robust IP protection and
further development.

